# Ram Air



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

This guy installed the ram air intake, http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2287571/5 was wondering if it works well?


----------



## Brut (Sep 25, 2006)

If you happen to know where I can order that Ram Air could you post it?


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

Brut said:


> If you happen to know where I can order that Ram Air could you post it?


That isn't really "Ram Air", but here's a link, http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pont...ryZ38634QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Looks like they have several available. There is a site that has them but I can't remember it.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

thats butt ugly. look like 2 toilet tissue rolls:lol: j/k to each its own:cheers


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Thats from Arrowhead Performance
http://www.arrowheadperformance.com/RBengine_performance.htm


----------

